# Moots Tailgator vs Nashbar rack/pack system



## kma (Mar 1, 2005)

Anyone have experience/feeback on the Moots Tailgator or Nashbar rack/pack system as a day pack (4+ hour rides to pack food, tools, wet/cold weather gear).

Nashbar
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?category=600066&subcategory=60001006&brand=&sku=14181&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=Shop%20by%20Subcat%3A%20Wedges%20%26%20Frame%20Bags

Moots
http://moots.com/#/product/ti_components/additional/tailgator/

Thank you.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Those are pretty sweet. I like that the moots has the dual bags top/bottom, but since it's Moot's it's expensive and way higher quality than what I would want. I might need to pick up one of those Nashbar ones.


Also pretty nifty with more capacity than the Nashbar one . . . and it has a light mount
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...eid=&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Rack Trunk Bags


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've been using a Nashbar trunk rack for a couple of years. I bought the one with the quick release, & I'm glad I did. I have 2 bags, also Nashbar, that I use. One is the largest one they make, and the other is a medium. mostly I use the larger one. The only problem I've had with it was the skewer bolt extends a bit too far from the QR when fastened. It tore a hole in my shorts. I removed it, put it on my bench grinder to shorten & smooth it, and ta-daa. Problem solved. I'd buy it again. They're frequently on sale.


----------

